# [Not really solved]Problems with installing Intel830 Graphic

## Bukephalos

Hello Guys, i've some problems wirth my Gentoo installation. I've installed it without problems. But now im working on the kernel to make my Intel 830 onboard graphics work.

Some Facts:

```
localhost kernels # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82830 830 Chipset Host Bridge (rev 04)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics   Controller] (rev 04)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Contro  ller]

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) U  SB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) U  SB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) U  SB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Co  ntroller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 82)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) LPC Interface Br  idge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DB (ICH4) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Cont  roller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH  4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

01:06.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139  C+ (rev 10)

01:07.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xb  ow] (rev 01)

```

```

localhost kernels # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 (root@noname) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)) #1 SMP Wed Jun 25 08:53:22 CEST 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000007ed0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000007ed0000 - 0000000007edf000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000007edf000 - 0000000007f00000 (ACPI NVS)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

126MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 32464) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->    32464

  HighMem     32464 ->    32464

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->    32464

On node 0 totalpages: 32464

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 221 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 28147 pages, LIFO batch:7

  HighMem zone: 0 pages used for memmap

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F5800, 0014 (r0 ACPIAM)

ACPI: RSDT 07ED0000, 002C (r1 A M I  OEMRSDT  12000526 MSFT       97)

ACPI: FACP 07ED0200, 0081 (r2 A M I  OEMFACP  12000526 MSFT       97)

ACPI: DSDT 07ED0390, 2B04 (r1  0AHMM 0AHMM109      109 INTL  2002026)

ACPI: FACS 07EDF000, 0040

ACPI: OEMB 07EDF040, 0040 (r1 A M I  AMI_OEM  12000526 MSFT       97)

Allocating PCI resources starting at 10000000 (gap: 07f00000:f8100000)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 32211

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 real_root=/dev/hda3

Found and enabled local APIC!

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 512 (order: 9, 2048 bytes)

Detected 730.940 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Memory: 124408k/129856k available (2556k kernel code, 4912k reserved, 672k data, 244k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff4c000 - 0xfffff000   ( 716 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xc8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 879 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xc7ed0000   ( 126 MB)

      .init : 0xc042e000 - 0xc046b000   ( 244 kB)

      .data : 0xc037f253 - 0xc0427544   ( 672 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc037f253   (2556 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 1462.85 BogoMIPS (lpj=7314287)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 14k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0ea0)

CPU0: Intel Mobile Intel(R) Celeron(TM) CPU          733MHz stepping 04

SMP motherboard not detected.

Brought up 1 CPUs

net_namespace: 64 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S5)

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 0500-053f claimed by ICH4 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI Warning (tbutils-0217): Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] -  16, should be 13 [20070126]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

system 00:07: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x400-0x47f has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x500-0x53f has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xffc00000-0xfff7ffff has been reserved

system 00:0a: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved

system 00:0a: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved

system 00:0d: ioport range 0xa00-0xa3f has been reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xc0000-0xdffff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0x100000-0x7efffff could not be reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: ff700000-ff7fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 4096 bind 4096)

TCP reno registered

squashfs: version 3.3 (2007/10/31) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

0000:00:1d.7 EHCI: BIOS handoff failed (BIOS bug ?) 01010001

intel_rng: FWH not detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

agpgart: Detected an Intel 830M Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 380K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

[drm] Initialized i830 1.3.2 20021108 on minor 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 7

PCI: setting IRQ 7 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

[drm] Initialized i830 1.3.2 20021108 on minor 1

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/915GM/945G/945GM chipsets

intelfb: Version 0.9.4

intelfb: 00:02.0: Intel(R) 830M, aperture size 128MB, stolen memory 380kB

intelfb: Initial video mode is 1024x768-32@70.

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:05: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:06: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller (0x8086:0x24cb rev 0x02) at  PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 9

PCI: setting IRQ 9 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: SAMSUNG SV0802N, ATA DISK drive

hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: host side 80-wire cable detection failed, limiting max speed to UDMA33

hda: UDMA/33 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: Host Protected Area detected.

        current capacity is 156366848 sectors (80059 MB)

        native  capacity is 156368016 sectors (80060 MB)

hda: Host Protected Area disabled.

hda: 156368016 sectors (80060 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse as /class/input/input1

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 244k freed

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_suspend

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_resume_root_hub

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_probe

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_unlink_urb_from_ep

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_disabled

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_check_unlink_urb

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_calc_bus_time

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_link_urb_to_ep

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_resume

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_giveback_urb

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_poll_rh_status

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_remove

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_root_hub_lost_power

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_suspend

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_resume_root_hub

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_probe

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_unlink_urb_from_ep

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_disabled

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_check_unlink_urb

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_calc_bus_time

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_link_urb_to_ep

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_resume

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_giveback_urb

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_poll_rh_status

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_remove

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_root_hub_lost_power

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_suspend

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_resume_root_hub

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_probe

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_unlink_urb_from_ep

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_disabled

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_check_unlink_urb

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_calc_bus_time

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_link_urb_to_ep

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_resume

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_giveback_urb

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_poll_rh_status

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_hcd_pci_remove

uhci_hcd: Unknown symbol usb_root_hub_lost_power

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 10, io mem 0xffa7f400

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.3 (Mar 22, 2004)

Loaded prism54 driver, version 1.2

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 58577 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

8139cp 0000:01:06.0: This (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp 0000:01:06.0: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:06.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xc8902c00, 00:02:ff:02:14:99, IRQ 11

eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

udev: renamed network interface eth1 to eth0

udev: renamed network interface eth0_rename to eth1

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth1: resetting device...

eth1: uploading firmware...

prism54: request_firmware() failed for 'isl3886'

eth1: could not upload firmware ('isl3886')

eth1: islpci_reset: failure

eth1: resetting device...

eth1: uploading firmware...

prism54: request_firmware() failed for 'isl3886'

eth1: could not upload firmware ('isl3886')

eth1: islpci_reset: failure

eth1: resetting device...

eth1: uploading firmware...

prism54: request_firmware() failed for 'isl3886'

eth1: could not upload firmware ('isl3886')

eth1: islpci_reset: failure

eth1: prism54_set_txpower() auto power will be implemented later.

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

Kernel: Genkernel: x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r8

I have emerged an configured X-Windows. But it freezes when it starts.

Here my XOrg Config:

```
localhost / # grep "" /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

        HorizSync 31-68

        VertRefresh 50-58

        Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "intel"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

And here ist my error Message:

```
localhost / # startx

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.3956

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Wed Jun 25 08:53:22 CEST 2008 i686

Build Date: 22 June 2008

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jun 25 15:52:48 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(II) Module already built-in

(II) Module already built-in

(EE) intel(0): detecting sil164

(EE) intel(0): Unable to read from DVOI2C_E Slave 112.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to read from DVOI2C_E Slave 236.

(EE) intel(0): ivch: Unable to read register 0x00 from DVOI2C_B:04.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to read from DVOI2C_E Slave 112.

(EE) intel(0): tfp410 not detected got VID FFFFFFFF: from DVOI2C_E Slave 112.

(EE) intel(0): No valid modes.

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

```

Can someone help me please?Last edited by Bukephalos on Tue Jul 08, 2008 11:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bukephalos

No Ideas?

Maybe i should try to switch to vanilla sources?

----------

## muhsinzubeir

I dont think its the kernel that is the making troubles, probably setup is the issue.Here are some few stuffs to look after

-did u manually create that xorg.conf or auto-generate it?If too much manualy editing pls auto-generate it to get the basic config files without too much tweaking on it.You can tweak it later on from the basic one....i see stuffs like: *Quote:*   

> Driver      "intel" 

 -Make sure you have video card specified on the make.conf while compiling X.

-If you build the driver as module is it loaded, check it with lsmod or so....

P:S

I have never worked with this chip, but thats like an idea how i will troubleshoot it to my knowledge

----------

## Bukephalos

Thank you!

My make.conf looks like this now:

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="X debug dts gstreamer gtk Java6 jpeg gnome mmx mono mpeg mp3 mplayer sdl dxr3 dvb svga lirc xine"

VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ "

```

After this i emerged Xorg-x11 again. Do you recommend to unmerge it before? Now i've emerged it again.

However i started the X.org autoconfig via

```

localhost / # Xorg -configure

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Thu Jun 26 09:40:16 CEST 2008 i686

Build Date: 22 June 2008

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jun 26 10:31:25 2008

List of video drivers:

        v4l

        cyrix

        radeon

        dummy

        i740

        sis

        nsc

        apm

        ati

        tdfx

        neomagic

        s3

        sisusb

        openchrome

        siliconmotion

        atimisc

        chips

        mga

        imstt

        vmware

        i128

        rendition

        ark

        i810

        nv

        glint

        voodoo

        savage

        r128

        tseng

        trident

        intel

        tga

        s3virge

        cirrus

        fbdev

        vesa

        vga

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(EE) intel(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff

Xorg detected your mouse at device /dev/input/mice.

Please check your config if the mouse is still not

operational, as by default Xorg tries to autodetect

the protocol.

Your xorg.conf file is /root/xorg.conf.new

To test the server, run 'X -config /root/xorg.conf.new'

```

after this i ran "X -config /root/xorg.conf.new"

```

localhost / # X -config /root/xorg.conf.new

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Thu Jun 26 09:40:16 CEST 2008 i686

Build Date: 22 June 2008

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jun 26 10:32:35 2008

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(II) Module already built-in

(II) Module already built-in

(EE) intel(0): detecting sil164

(EE) intel(0): Unable to read from DVOI2C_E Slave 112.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to read from DVOI2C_E Slave 236.

(EE) intel(0): ivch: Unable to read register 0x00 from DVOI2C_B:04.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to read from DVOI2C_E Slave 112.

(EE) intel(0): tfp410 not detected got VID FFFFFFFF: from DVOI2C_E Slave 112.

(EE) intel(0): No valid modes.

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

It still doesn't work.

here is my lsmod output:

```

localhost / # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  162404  18

8139too                15232  0

prism54                37896  0

firmware_class          4480  1 prism54

snd_intel8x0           18332  0

8139cp                 12672  0

snd_ac97_codec         68128  1 snd_intel8x0

mii                     3584  2 8139too,8139cp

ac97_bus                1920  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                42884  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

processor              20808  0

button                  4496  0

snd_timer              11652  1 snd_pcm

ehci_hcd               21004  0

uhci_hcd               15500  0

snd                    25188  4 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

usbcore                77548  3 ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

i2c_i801                6288  0

soundcore               3680  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          5128  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

rtc                     7068  0

```

----------

## muhsinzubeir

 *Quote:*   

> i2c_i801                6288  0 

 

im not sure if this is the right driver i810?...can you just try 

```
modprobe i810
```

...then retry to startx.{just trial en error if u get fatal module doesnt exist...hehe  :Smile: }...

P:S

Im not sure now, as im at work with no gentoo box...cant check wether that i2c_i810 is the real driver or just some other driver loaded for i2c purposes.

good luck..ill get back to this later on during the day....  :Wink: 

----------

## Bukephalos

Hmmm, no effect.

```

localhost ~ # modprobe i810

FATAL: Module i810 not found.

```

----------

## muhsinzubeir

after some googling something like this...probably upgrading xorg && i810 might help...atleast its worth a try...

----------

## Bukephalos

Nope, sorry. No effect.

```

localhost ~ # X -config /root/xorg.conf.new

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Thu Jun 26 09:40:16 CEST 2008 i686

Build Date: 22 June 2008

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jun 26 20:36:18 2008

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(II) Module already built-in

(II) Module already built-in

(EE) intel(0): detecting sil164

(EE) intel(0): Unable to read from DVOI2C_E Slave 112.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to read from DVOI2C_E Slave 236.

(EE) intel(0): ivch: Unable to read register 0x00 from DVOI2C_B:04.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to read from DVOI2C_E Slave 112.

(EE) intel(0): tfp410 not detected got VID FFFFFFFF: from DVOI2C_E Slave 112.

(EE) intel(0): No valid modes.

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

----------

## Bukephalos

I'm tring this now. I'll say if its working:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Acer_Aspire_4315

----------

## Bukephalos

No   :Sad: 

It still won't work. Its hopeless.

what means 

```
detecting sil164
```

 ?

Maybe the whole log will be helpful:

```

localhost ~ # grep "" /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Thu Jun 26 22:26:31 CEST 2008 i686

Build Date: 22 June 2008

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jun 26 23:28:17 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81e75c0

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

        X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3575 card 7065,8086 rev 04 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,3577 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,3577 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 8086,24c0 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 8086,24c0 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 8086,24c0 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 8086,24c0 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 82 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24c0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24cb card 8086,24c0 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24c3 card 8086,24c0 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 8086,24c0 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:06:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:07:0: chip 1260,3886 card 1260,0000 rev 01 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xff700000 - 0xff7fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] rev 4, Mem @ 0xf0000000/27, 0xffa80000/19

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] rev 0, Mem @ 0xe8000000/27, 0xff980000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xff7fe000 - 0xff7fffff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xff7fdc00 - 0xff7fdcff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffa7f800 - 0xffa7f8ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xffa7fc00 - 0xffa7fdff (0x200) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x10000000 - 0x100003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xffa7f400 - 0xffa7f7ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xff980000 - 0xff9fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xffa80000 - 0xffafffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000e080 - 0x0000e09f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xff7fe000 - 0xff7fffff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xff7fdc00 - 0xff7fdcff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffa7f800 - 0xffa7f8ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xffa7fc00 - 0xffa7fdff (0x200) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x10000000 - 0x100003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xffa7f400 - 0xffa7f7ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xff980000 - 0xff9fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xffa80000 - 0xffafffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000e080 - 0x0000e09f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x0fffffff (0xff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x0fffffff (0xff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xff7fe000 - 0xff7fffff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xff7fdc00 - 0xff7fdcff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xffa7f800 - 0xffa7f8ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xffa7fc00 - 0xffa7fdff (0x200) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x10000000 - 0x100003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xffa7f400 - 0xffa7f7ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xff980000 - 0xff9fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xffa80000 - 0xffafffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000e080 - 0x0000e09f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.1

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

        i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

        E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, 965G, 965Q, 946GZ,

        965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(--) Chipset i830M found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x0fffffff (0xff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xff7fe000 - 0xff7fffff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xff7fdc00 - 0xff7fdcff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xffa7f800 - 0xffa7f8ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xffa7fc00 - 0xffa7fdff (0x200) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x10000000 - 0x100003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xffa7f400 - 0xffa7f7ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xff980000 - 0xff9fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xffa80000 - 0xffafffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000e080 - 0x0000e09f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x0fffffff (0xff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xff7fe000 - 0xff7fffff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xff7fdc00 - 0xff7fdcff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xffa7f800 - 0xffa7f8ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xffa7fc00 - 0xffa7fdff (0x200) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x10000000 - 0x100003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xffa7f400 - 0xffa7f7ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xff980000 - 0xff9fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xffa80000 - 0xffafffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] 1  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [15] 1  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [16] 1  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000e080 - 0x0000e09f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [31] 1  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [32] 1  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(**) intel(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 565

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 830M

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "i830"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xF0000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xFFA80000

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

(==) intel(0): Using XAA for acceleration

(--) intel(0): Will try to allocate texture pool for old Mesa 3D driver.

(II) intel(0): Will try to reserve 32768 kiB of AGP aperture space

        for the DRM memory manager.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module already built-in

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section My Monitor

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVODDC_D" initialized.

(II) Loading sub module "sil164"

(II) LoadModule: "sil164"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//sil164.so

(II) Module sil164: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" initialized.

(EE) intel(0): detecting sil164

(EE) intel(0): Unable to read from DVOI2C_E Slave 112.

(II) Loading sub module "ch7xxx"

(II) LoadModule: "ch7xxx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//ch7xxx.so

(II) Module ch7xxx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" initialized.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to read from DVOI2C_E Slave 236.

(II) Loading sub module "ivch"

(II) LoadModule: "ivch"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//ivch.so

(II) Module ivch: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_B" initialized.

(EE) intel(0): ivch: Unable to read register 0x00 from DVOI2C_B:04.

(II) Loading sub module "tfp410"

(II) LoadModule: "tfp410"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//tfp410.so

(II) Module tfp410: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_B" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" initialized.

(II) intel(0): detecting tfp410

(EE) intel(0): Unable to read from DVOI2C_E Slave 112.

(EE) intel(0): tfp410 not detected got VID FFFFFFFF: from DVOI2C_E Slave 112.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVODDC_D" removed.

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(EE) intel(0): No valid modes.

(II) UnloadModule: "intel"

(II) UnloadModule: "tfp410"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//tfp410.so

(II) UnloadModule: "ivch"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//ivch.so

(II) UnloadModule: "ch7xxx"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//ch7xxx.so

(II) UnloadModule: "sil164"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//sil164.so

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) UnloadModule: "vbe"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

----------

## muhsinzubeir

probably driver not loaded it cant be seen in those lsmod, can you re-compile the driver?

```
emerge -av x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810
```

Then 

```
modprobe -l | grep i810
```

The output above should show the name of the driver, as i dont know how is it called....something like this 'i810_drv" i guess.

Then 

```
modprobe i810_drv
```

Now the driver should be loaded, restart X by

```
 /etc/init.d/xdm restart
```

Edit:

You might need to kill it with alt+ctrl+backspace en run that command on the console

Remark:

On the xorg.conf still there is "intel", it should be changed to i810.

P:S

If still trouble, pls paste this for others may be somebody else will see whats wrong: 

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW
```

```
lsmod | grep i810
```

----------

## astaecker

 *Bukephalos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (EE) intel(0): detecting sil164
> 
> ...

 

The intel driver features modesetting by getting the supported modes of your display per DDC. This mechanism seems not to work, so there are no modes (see last line of the quote), so you have to set them yourself. Add this to your xorg.conf:

```
Section "Screen"

   ...

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

       Depth     24

       Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      # Or what modes your display supports

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

P.S.:

* The DDC detection is down by an I2C connection but you don't need I2C support in the kernel (the i2c_i801 driver). It is down by the intel driver.

* The intel driver is a xorg driver, not a kernel driver. So it will not show up in lsmod. There is a DRM and AGP part, but that did you builtin the kernel (not as module, perfectally OK), so it will also not show up.

* In the past the intel driver was xf86-video-i810, but now it is xf86-video-intel. So the right name in the xorg.conf is intel. Gentoo still uses the old name for the package, but in fact it is the new driver. They just didn't make a package move, because they don't want to break users boxes.

----------

## muhsinzubeir

 *Quote:*   

> P.S.: 
> 
> * The DDC detection is down by an I2C connection but you don't need I2C support in the kernel (the i2c_i801 driver). It is down by the intel driver. 
> 
> * The intel driver is a xorg driver, not a kernel driver. So it will not show up in lsmod. There is a DRM and AGP part, but that did you builtin the kernel (not as module, perfectally OK), so it will also not show up. 
> ...

 

thanks for the info....

----------

## Bukephalos

Yes, thank you. I'm recompiling the kernel now. Then i will test it.

I have something to say about the video-modes. The PC will not work with a Monitor. Because i want to use it as a Settopbox. So i want tu use the Video-Out an use it with my tv. So i haven't connected any Monitor to the box. I'm configuring it over SSH.

----------

## Bukephalos

 :Confused:  Nope

```
modpreobe -l |grep i810
```

 returns nothing

the whole modprobe -l

```

localhost ~ # modprobe -l

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/misc/svgalib_helper.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/fs/lockd/lockd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/fs/cifs/cifs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/fs/nls/nls_iso8859-1.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/fs/nls/nls_cp437.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/fs/nls/nls_utf8.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/fs/binfmt_aout.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/fs/ntfs/ntfs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/fs/nfs/nfs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/fs/msdos/msdos.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/fs/binfmt_misc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/fs/jfs/jfs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/crypto/blkcipher.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/crypto/cast6.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/crypto/cbc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/crypto/arc4.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/crypto/twofish.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/crypto/twofish_common.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/crypto/michael_mic.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/crypto/async_tx/async_memcpy.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/crypto/async_tx/async_tx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/crypto/async_tx/async_xor.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/crypto/sha1_generic.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/crypto/aes_generic.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/crypto/xor.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/crypto/blowfish.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/crypto/deflate.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/crypto/crc32c.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/crypto/serpent.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/crypto/ecb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/crypto/sha256_generic.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/crypto/cast5.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/crypto/tea.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/crypto/sha512.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/lib/libcrc32c.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/lib/crc-ccitt.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/lib/zlib_deflate/zlib_deflate.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/lib/crc16.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/hid/usbhid/usbhid.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/dma/ioatdma.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/usb/atm/xusbatm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/usb/atm/usbatm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/usb/atm/ueagle-atm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/usb/atm/cxacru.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/usb/atm/speedtch.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/sisusbvga/sisusbvga.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/ftdi-elan.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/funsoft.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/omninet.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/airprime.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/cp2101.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/aircable.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/mos7840.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/option.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/ipw.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/ark3116.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/mos7720.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/sierra.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/usb/host/isp116x-hcd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/usb/host/ohci-hcd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/usb/host/ehci-hcd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/usb/host/sl811-hcd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/usb/host/u132-hcd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/infiniband/ulp/srp/ib_srp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/infiniband/ulp/ipoib/ib_ipoib.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/infiniband/ulp/iser/ib_iser.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_addr.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_cm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_mad.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/rdma_cm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/iw_cm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/infiniband/core/ib_sa.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/infiniband/hw/amso1100/iw_c2.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/infiniband/hw/mthca/ib_mthca.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/ide/ide-floppy.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/ide/pci/jmicron.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/ide/pci/siimage.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/md/raid10.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/md/multipath.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/md/dm-zero.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/md/raid0.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/md/dm-snapshot.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/md/raid1.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/md/dm-crypt.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/md/raid456.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/md/dm-emc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/md/dm-mirror.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/md/dm-multipath.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/md/dm-mod.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/md/linear.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/md/dm-round-robin.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/md/dm-bbr.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/md/faulty.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/block/floppy.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/block/cpqarray.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/block/DAC960.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/block/sx8.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/block/cciss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-lib.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-m48t86.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/atm/lanai.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/usb/kaweth.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/usb/usbnet.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/usb/mcs7830.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/usb/rtl8150.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/usb/cdc_ether.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/usb/net1080.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/usb/catc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/usb/pegasus.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/usb/asix.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/hp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/mii.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/cassini.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/ni65.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/ixgb/ixgb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/seeq8005.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/ne.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/3c59x.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/chelsio/cxgb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/s2io.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/slip.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/myri10ge/myri10ge.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/3c507.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/eepro.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/sis190.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/lne390.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/acenic.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/sky2.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/fealnx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/smc9194.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/hamachi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/sk98lin/sk98lin.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/skge.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_deflate.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/sis900.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/dl2k.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/ac3200.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/3c503.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/8390.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/hp-plus.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/sunhme.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/tokenring/tmspci.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/tokenring/skisa.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/tokenring/proteon.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/tokenring/ibmtr.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/tokenring/tms380tr.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/tokenring/olympic.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/tokenring/abyss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/tokenring/smctr.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/tokenring/3c359.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/tokenring/lanstreamer.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/pppoe.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/sb1000.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/forcedeth.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wan/pc300.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wan/pci200syn.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wan/sbni.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wan/hostess_sv11.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wan/z85230.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wan/hdlc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wan/hdlc_fr.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wan/c101.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wan/hdlc_raw.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wan/hdlc_raw_eth.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wan/sealevel.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wan/wanxl.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wan/lmc/lmc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wan/n2.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wan/sdla.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wan/dscc4.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wan/dlci.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wan/syncppp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wan/hdlc_cisco.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wan/farsync.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wan/cosa.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wan/hdlc_ppp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/epic100.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/8139cp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/amd8111e.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/znet.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/82596.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/lance.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_synctty.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/tlan.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/hp100.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/eexpress.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/at1700.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/qla3xxx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/defxx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/sungem_phy.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/ni52.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/3c505.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/sungem.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/typhoon.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/3c515.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/smc-ultra32.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/via-velocity.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/ewrk3.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/depca.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/8139too.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/r8169.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/es3210.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/natsemi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_mppe.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/starfire.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/3c501.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/ne2k-pci.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/phy/marvell.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/phy/davicom.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/phy/cicada.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/phy/fixed.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/phy/qsemi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/phy/smsc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/phy/lxt.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/phy/libphy.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/phy/vitesse.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/bsd_comp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/ns83820.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/smc-ultra.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/tulip/tulip.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/tulip/de4x5.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/tulip/de2104x.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/tulip/winbond-840.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/tulip/uli526x.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/tulip/dmfe.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/e2100.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/pppox.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/lp486e.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/3c509.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_async.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/pcnet32.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/cs89x0.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/bnx2.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_generic.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/rrunner.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/yellowfin.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/b44.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/eth16i.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/sundance.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/via-rhine.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/prism54/prism54.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl4965.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl3945.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/tg3.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/slhc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/e1000/e1000.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/ne3210.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/e100.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/skfp/skfp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/acpi/button.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/acpi/ac.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/acpi/processor.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/acpi/fan.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/acpi/container.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/acpi/dock.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/acpi/asus_acpi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/acpi/thermal.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/acpi/toshiba_acpi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/input/serio/pcips2.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/input/serio/ct82c710.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/input/serio/serport.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/input/keyboard/stowaway.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/input/keyboard/newtonkbd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/input/keyboard/sunkbd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/input/mouse/inport.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/input/mouse/pc110pad.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/input/mouse/logibm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/input/mouse/sermouse.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/serial/8250_accent.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/serial/8250_fourport.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/serial/8250_hub6.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/serial/8250_boca.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/char/rtc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/char/mwave/mwave.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/char/dtlk.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/char/nvram.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/char/toshiba.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/char/genrtc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/aha1542.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_wait_scan.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/nsp32.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/qla1280.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/dc395x.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/megaraid/megaraid_mbox.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/megaraid/megaraid_mm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/megaraid/megaraid_sas.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/t128.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/tmscsim.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/aic94xx/aic94xx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_iscsi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/NCR53c406a.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/fdomain.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/sg.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/aha152x.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/aic7xxx/aic79xx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/aic7xxx/aic7xxx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/u14-34f.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/raid_class.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/megaraid.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/psi240i.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/hptiop.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_fc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/libiscsi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/arcmsr/arcmsr.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/qla4xxx/qla4xxx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/53c700.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/sim710.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_sas.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/3w-xxxx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/aacraid/aacraid.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/libsas/libsas.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/BusLogic.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/wd7000.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/aha1740.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/dpt_i2o.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/in2000.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/eata.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/dmx3191d.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/qlogicfas408.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_srp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_spi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/ultrastor.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/dtc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/qla2xxx/qla2xxx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/a100u2w.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/sym53c416.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/ips.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/initio.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/3w-9xxx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/stex.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/advansys.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/gdth.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/pas16.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/sym53c8xx_2/sym53c8xx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/qlogicfas.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/scsi/atp870u.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/dca/dca.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/base/firmware_class.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/video/console/font.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/video/output.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/video/backlight/backlight.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/hwmon/hwmon.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/ssb/ssb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/message/fusion/mptspi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/message/fusion/mptctl.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/message/fusion/mptsas.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/message/fusion/mptbase.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/message/fusion/mptscsih.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/message/fusion/mptlan.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/message/fusion/mptfc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq_ondemand.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq_powersave.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq_stats.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq_conservative.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq_userspace.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/cpufreq/freq_table.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/ipv6/xfrm6_tunnel.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/ipv6/ah6.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/ipv6/sit.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/ipv6/xfrm6_mode_beet.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/ipv6/ipv6.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/ipv6/xfrm6_mode_tunnel.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/ipv6/xfrm6_mode_transport.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/ipv6/esp6.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/ipv6/tunnel6.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/ipv6/ipcomp6.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/ipv6/ip6_tunnel.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/atm/atm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/atm/pppoatm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/sunrpc/xprtrdma/xprtrdma.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/sunrpc/sunrpc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/ipv4/inet_lro.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/ipv4/tunnel4.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/8021q/8021q.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/mac80211/mac80211.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_ccmp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/ieee80211/softmac/ieee80211softmac.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_tkip.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_wep.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/wireless/cfg80211.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/arch/x86/crypto/aes-i586.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/arch/x86/crypto/twofish-i586.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpuid.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/apm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-smi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/powernow-k8.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/powernow-k7.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-ich.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/p4-clockmod.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/gx-suspmod.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/cpufreq-nforce2.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/longrun.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/longhaul.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/powernow-k6.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-lib.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/microcode.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/video/bt865.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/video/adv717x.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/video/em8300.ko

```

----------

## Bukephalos

Hey Guys, i think something is different now. Take a look:

```

localhost ~ # X -config /root/xorg.conf.new

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Fri Jun 27 14:57:14 CEST 2008 i686

Build Date: 22 June 2008

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jun 27 18:16:41 2008

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(II) Module already built-in

(II) Module already built-in

(EE) intel(0): No valid modes.

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

and take a look at the config file:

```

localhost ~ # grep "" /root/xorg.conf.new

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "intel"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth    16

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth   16

                Modes   "800x600" "640x480" "720x576"

                #Viewport   0 0

                #Depth     1

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## Bukephalos

I am sure that the solution is near. I just can't understand why the modes aren't working.

----------

## muhsinzubeir

have u forgot to edit xorg.conf en edit /root/xorg.conf.new ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Bukephalos

I've edited an tested the one in the /root/ path. Why i should edit the /etc/xorg.conf? If the first is running i can copy it to the /etc path.

----------

## muhsinzubeir

you are right bout that...i had something else in mind...try to comment that mode stuffs out en test if u still get the error of valid mode.

----------

## Bukephalos

Hi thanx, for your support!

i've added the Mode-Stuff as recommended. There were no Display Modes set before.

----------

## Bukephalos

Now i've compiled a new kernel with gentoo sources. I've connected a VGA Cable to the Boad to checkt it with a Monitor.

My new xorg.conf:

```

STB ~ # grep "" /root/xorg.conf.new

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      340   270     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "PHL"

        ModelName    "Philips 170C"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

        HorizSync    30.0 - 83.0

        VertRefresh  56.0 - 76.0

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "intel"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

And here is the Error Message:

```

STB ~ # X -config /root/xorg.conf.new

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux STB 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Mon Jun 30 23:13:47 CEST 2008 i686

Build Date: 01 July 2008

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jul  1 13:05:42 2008

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(II) Module already built-in

(II) Module already built-in

(EE) intel(0): detecting sil164

(EE) intel(0): Unable to read from DVOI2C_E Slave 112.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to read from DVOI2C_E Slave 236.

(EE) intel(0): ivch: Unable to read register 0x00 from DVOI2C_B:04.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to read from DVOI2C_E Slave 112.

(EE) intel(0): tfp410 not detected got VID FFFFFFFF: from DVOI2C_E Slave 112.

(II) Module already built-in

FATAL: Module i915 not found.

(EE) intel(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.

Fatal server error:

Couldn't bind memory for ring buffer

```

Whats up now?

----------

## astaecker

The kernel DRM module 'i915' isn't loaded. Try to load it

```
modprobe i915
```

or reconfigure your kernel (see http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Intel_GMA).

----------

## Bukephalos

 *arlsair wrote:*   

> The kernel DRM module 'i915' isn't loaded. Try to load it
> 
> ```
> modprobe i915
> ```
> ...

 

Thank you. But after this howto i have now an other error message:

```

STB ~ # startx

hostname: Unknown host

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.5443

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux STB 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #3 SMP Tue Jul 1 20:14:01 CEST 2008 i686

Build Date: 02 July 2008

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jul  2 17:38:14 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(II) Module already built-in

(II) Module already built-in

(EE) intel(0): detecting sil164

(EE) intel(0): Unable to read from DVOI2C_E Slave 112.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to read from DVOI2C_E Slave 236.

(EE) intel(0): ivch: Unable to read register 0x00 from DVOI2C_B:04.

(EE) intel(0): Unable to read from DVOI2C_E Slave 112.

(EE) intel(0): tfp410 not detected got VID FFFFFFFF: from DVOI2C_E Slave 112.

(II) Module already built-in

Fatal server error:

Couldn't bind memory for ring buffer

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

```

I have set framebuffersize to 8MB and to 512 KB in my bios, without any effect.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Firstly, I suggest you back up your old /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and run xorgconfig. That should get things running, as long as you choose the proper driver (i810). If you'd rather white-knuckle it, I offer my kernel configs and xorg.conf files for your perusal.

.config_1 .config_2 .config_3

xorg.conf_1 xorg.conf_2 xorg.conf_3

All three /etc/X11/xorg.conf files were created using xorgconfig. Systems 1 and 2 are 32 bit laptop systems. System 3 is a 64 bit tower. All three use the i810 video driver in X, and run the intel frame buffer as well. And everything (including 1280x800 resolution on system 1) works perfectly, and worked perfectly the first time.

Good luck.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## astaecker

 *Bukephalos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Fatal server error:
> ...

 

This is a regression of the xorg intel driver with the agp driver of kernel 2.6.24 and above. You can now downgrade your kernel to 2.6.23 (not recommend) or upgrade the xorg intel driver:

```

echo "=x11-driver/xf86-video-i810-2.3* ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -uDNpv world
```

.

----------

## Bukephalos

 *arlsair wrote:*   

>  *Bukephalos wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> Fatal server error:
> ...

 

Yeah something happened. But the screen ony becomes black.

Here ist the message:

```

STB / # X -config /root/xorg.conf.new

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux STB 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #3 SMP Tue Jul 1 20:14:01 CEST 2008 i686

Build Date: 02 July 2008

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jul  3 16:24:32 2008

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(II) Module already built-in

(II) Module already built-in

(II) Module already built-in

Error in I830WaitLpRing(), timeout for 2 seconds

pgetbl_ctl: 0x07fe0001 getbl_err: 0x00000000

ipeir: 0x00000000 iphdr: 0x00000000

LP ring tail: 0x00000008 head: 0x00000000 len: 0x0000f001 start 0xf3001000

eir: 0x0000 esr: 0x0001 emr: 0xffff

instdone: 0xffc1 instpm: 0x0000

memmode: 0x00000108 instps: 0x00000020

hwstam: 0xffff ier: 0x0000 imr: 0xffff iir: 0x0000

Ring at virtual 0xafa9a000 head 0x0 tail 0x8 count 2

        0001ff80: fe010720

        0001ff84: a05f0000

        0001ff88: 00400720

        0001ff8c: 0000fc83

        0001ff90: 001f0720

        0001ff94: 00ff09f6

        0001ff98: 00ff0720

        0001ff9c: 00ffd629

        0001ffa0: 00ff0720

        0001ffa4: 00ffff00

        0001ffa8: 00fb0720

        0001ffac: 00666699

        0001ffb0: 00080720

        0001ffb4: 000000ff

        0001ffb8: 00000720

        0001ffbc: 000113ec

        0001ffc0: 00000720

        0001ffc4: 000056a9

        0001ffc8: 00000720

        0001ffcc: 0000bf40

        0001ffd0: 00000720

        0001ffd4: 0003fcfc

        0001ffd8: 154a0720

        0001ffdc: ff170000

        0001ffe0: ffc00720

        0001ffe4: ff00ffff

        0001ffe8: ff000720

        0001ffec: ff4bb44b

        0001fff0: ff5a0720

        0001fff4: ffaa55aa

        0001fff8: ffa90720

        0001fffc: ff12ed12

        00000000: 02000011

Ring end

space: 131056 wanted 131064

Fatal server error:

lockup

Error in I830WaitLpRing(), timeout for 2 seconds

pgetbl_ctl: 0x07fe0001 getbl_err: 0x00000000

ipeir: 0x00000000 iphdr: 0x00000000

LP ring tail: 0x00000010 head: 0x00000000 len: 0x0000f001 start 0xf3001000

eir: 0x0000 esr: 0x0001 emr: 0xffff

instdone: 0xffc1 instpm: 0x0000

memmode: 0x00000108 instps: 0x00000020

hwstam: 0xffff ier: 0x0000 imr: 0xffff iir: 0x0000

Ring at virtual 0xafa9a000 head 0x0 tail 0x10 count 4

        0001ff80: fe010720

        0001ff84: a05f0000

        0001ff88: 00400720

        0001ff8c: 0000fc83

        0001ff90: 001f0720

        0001ff94: 00ff09f6

        0001ff98: 00ff0720

        0001ff9c: 00ffd629

        0001ffa0: 00ff0720

        0001ffa4: 00ffff00

        0001ffa8: 00fb0720

        0001ffac: 00666699

        0001ffb0: 00080720

        0001ffb4: 000000ff

        0001ffb8: 00000720

        0001ffbc: 000113ec

        0001ffc0: 00000720

        0001ffc4: 000056a9

        0001ffc8: 00000720

        0001ffcc: 0000bf40

        0001ffd0: 00000720

        0001ffd4: 0003fcfc

        0001ffd8: 154a0720

        0001ffdc: ff170000

        0001ffe0: ffc00720

        0001ffe4: ff00ffff

        0001ffe8: ff000720

        0001ffec: ff4bb44b

        0001fff0: ff5a0720

        0001fff4: ffaa55aa

        0001fff8: ffa90720

        0001fffc: ff12ed12

        00000000: 00000020

Ring end

space: 131048 wanted 131064

FatalError re-entered, aborting

lockup

Aborted

```

Any ideas?

----------

## astaecker

No idea. You may upgrade xorg, but this is just a try.

----------

## Bukephalos

maybe another driver?

----------

## astaecker

There is no other driver. You can use the vesa driver, but there is no TV-out support.

I found a bug report with the same error message, but it was not your error. Hopefully the next version of the xorg intel driver (2.4.0) will resolve this bug and maybe yours too. But this driver will be Xorg 7.4 only, which will be in unstable for the next time. You find a snapshot version in the x11 overlay.

----------

## Bukephalos

The output is running! 

I have only to run the Xorg after the startup immediately.

Each run of X windows after some seconds leads to this Ringbuffer problem. The available Memory becomes smaller each try.

----------

